# it turns out that all he wanted was a popsicle



## Doesfrenchrocksyoursocks?

Il avere tout ce qu'il a voulait etait une glace??


----------



## lenightowl

Bonjour Doesfrenchrocksyoursocks 
Il est apparu que tout ce qu'il voulait était une glace.


----------



## Nicomon

En français québécois, je dirais:

En fin de compte, il voulait seulement un popsicle


----------



## lenightowl

Nicomon said:


> En français québécois, je dirais:
> 
> En fin de compte, il voulait seulement un popsicle


 
Ou encore, "finalement, il ne voulait qu'une glace"


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> En français québécois, je dirais:
> 
> En fin de compte, il voulait seulement un popsicle


D'accord, de ce coté-ci de la mare, on dit_ un bâtonnet glacé :_

_Finalement, tout ce qu'il voulait, c'était un bâtonnet glacé._


----------



## walkyrie

egueule said:


> D'accord, de ce coté-ci de la mare, on dit_ un bâtonnet glacé :_


 
C'est sans doute ce que l'on devrait dire, pour les différencier des glaces en pot, glaces "italiennes" et autres, mais dans la pratique très peu de gens (je ne dis pas "personne" car on trouvera toujours quelqu'un pour dire "moi si") disent "je mange un bâtonnet glacé" ou demandent à leur enfant "veux-tu un bâtonnet glacé ?". Tous les enfants disent "je veux une glace". Je n'ai vu l'expression "bâtonnet glacé" que sur les catalogues de surgelés de Picard.


----------



## Nicomon

walkyrie said:


> Je n'ai vu l'expression "bâtonnet glacé" que sur les catalogues de surgelés de Picard.


 
Sur certaines de nos boîtes de _popsicles_ il est écrit "sucettes glacées". C'est ce que l'OQLF recommande, et probablement ce que j'écrirais. Je commet l'anglicisme à l'oral seulement.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:
			
		

> sucettes glacées


s'emploie aussi en France.




			
				walkyrie said:
			
		

> Tous les enfants disent "je veux une glace".


Oui. Un des propres de l'enfance est d'avoir un vocabulaire limité.

« Tu veux un bâtonnet glacé, mon chéri ?
-- Nan !* J'veux une glace* ! »


----------



## walkyrie

walkyrie said:


> (je ne dis pas "personne" car on trouvera toujours quelqu'un pour dire "moi si")


Toutes les perches tendues sont faites pour être saisies disait le grand Sergueï Bubka


----------



## Loic

Peut-être aussi "_un cornet de glace_" mais la langue vieillit vite, c'était vrai de mon temps en tous cas  lol


----------



## Cath.S.

walkyrie said:


> Toutes les perches tendues sont faites pour être saisies disait le grand Sergueï Bubka


Aurais-je donné le bâtonnet pour me faire battre ? 

Loic, le problème c'est que _popsicle_ est censé être une glace... sur un bâtonnet.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tout d'un coup la lumière s'est faite dans mon esprit obscurci par les premières brumes automnales, et j'ai trouvé le terme que j'emploie réellement - à tort ou à raison.
_Un *esquimau* !_

On pourra m'objecter qu'une glace, selon le dictionnaire, doit impérativement être enrobée de chocolat pour mériter ce nom.
Mais j'avoue ne pas pousser la précision jusque là, et appeler esquimau toute sucrerie glacée qui en a la forme.


----------



## RuK

Un popsicle ici, dans mon coin de la banlieu parisienne, s'appelle un mister freeze. (mis-stair friz). A la rigueur on dit une sucette glacée. Jamais mes filles diraient glace pour un Mister Freeze, ces distinctions sont au contraire essentielles pour les enfants! Un cornet serait une glace (glace crème) sur un cône


----------



## mplsray

egueule said:


> Tout d'un coup la lumière s'est faite dans mon esprit obscurci par les premières brumes automnales, et j'ai trouvé le terme que j'emploie réellement - à tort ou à raison.
> _Un *esquimau* !_
> 
> On pourra m'objecter qu'une glace, selon le dictionnaire, doit impérativement être enrobée de chocolat pour mériter ce nom.
> Mais j'avoue ne pas pousser la précision jusque là, et appeler esquimau toute sucrerie glacée qui en a la forme.


 
À noter qu'il n'y a ni lait, ni crème, ni chocolat dans un _Popsicle._


----------



## Cath.S.

RuK said:


> Un popsicle ici, dans mon coin de la banlieu parisienne, s'appelle un mister freeze. (mis-stair friz). A la rigueur on dit une sucette glacée. Jamais mes filles diraient glace pour un Mister Freeze, ces distinctions sont au contraire essentielles pour les enfants! Un cornet serait une glace (glace crème) sur un cône


Je dois avoir le tort de considérer que les noms de marque ne sont pas du vocabulaire à proprement parler. 
Je ne sais pas s'il est vraiment sage de généraliser, en fait.

Pour en revenir au sujet d'origine, rappelons que nous ne sommes pas à la recherche d'un mot employé par un enfant. Il semble que différents usages se côtoient - par exemple, comprendrait-on même au Canada qu'un esquimau désigne une sucrerie et non un habitant du Pôle Nord ?


----------



## Wanderlust

egueule said:


> par exemple, comprendrait-on même au Canada qu'un esquimau désigne une sucrerie et non un habitant du Pôle Nord ?


 
En fait ce n'est ni l'un, ni l'autre 

Seules certaines personnes ayant lu un document français décrivant un esquimau, ou ayant entendu parler un Français d'esquimau sauront ce que c'est (je savais, mais bon...)

Et un esquimau, ce n'est pas un habitant du Nord !! il faut les appeler Inuit ! (encore, on devrait dire un Innu - j'espère ne pas me tromper -, des Inuit). Pour eux c'est péjoratif ou du moins totalement non justifié de les appeler "Esquimau", étymologiquement je crois ça ne fait aucun sens.

Bref...

Ici, au Québec, jamais on n'utilise autre chose que Popsicle, et je suis d'accord qu'une marque ne devrait JAMAIS être utilisée comme nom commun. Chaque nom de marque trouve un équivalent largement utilisé... sauf le pauvre Popsicle :'( Trop nul...


----------



## Loic

Alors s'il n'y pas de crême, c'est du sorbet ) et c'est meilleur pour la santé !  on peut inventer "_sorbet batonné_ " ?????? ) ça dira bien ce que ça veut dire et je vous offre une tournée de sorbets "maison" tout prêts au congel !


----------



## Cath.S.

Wanderlust said:
			
		

> il faut les appeler Inuit !


Tu as raison, cependant le fait demeure qu'_esquimau (féminin esquimaude) existe_ et est employé, à tort mais sans la moindre intention d'offenser, dans le sens d'Inuit par de nombreuses personnes et que les dictionnaires le définissent ainsi.



			
				mplsray said:
			
		

> À noter qu'il n'y a ni lait, ni crème, ni chocolat dans un _Popsicle._


Ce que nous appelons un sorbet ou une glace à l'eau donc. Néanmoins les auteurs de Wordnet de Princeton ne sont pas d'accord avec toi dans leur définition de popsicle (pris comme nom commun apparemmant), les définitions varient - comme souvent : 
http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=popsicle


----------



## Fred_C

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un Popsicle, en fin de compte ???
S'il s'agit d'une glace sans lait sur un bâtonnet, que l'on mange sans cuiller, et que l'on suce, moi, j'appelle ça tout simplement "une glace à l'eau", et je crois que beaucoup de Français font pareil.
Bien sûr, dans "glace à l'eau", on ne précise pas qu'il y a un bâtonnet, mais de toutes façons, les glaces à l'eau à manger dans un cornet, ça n'existe pas, et les glaces à l'eau à manger à la cuiller, on appelle ça des sorbets.


----------



## Cath.S.

> les glaces à l'eau à manger dans un cornet, ça n'existe pas,


Euh... si, j'en mange d'ailleurs tous les étés, une des boulangeries de la rue piétonnière près de chez moi fabriquant d'excellentes glaces maison au citron, au cassis, à la mangue etc. 
Mais sur un cornet, cela s'appelle aussi un sorbet.


----------



## Nicomon

Wanderlust said:


> Il faut les appeler Inuit ! (encore, on devrait dire un Innu - j'espère ne pas me tromper -, des Inuit)


 
Désolée si je m'éloigne du _popsicle,_ mais j'avais des doutes à ce sujet, et j'ai vérifié. On ne doit pas confondre Innus et Inuits. Voici ce qu'en dit Antidote.

*Inuit ou Inuk*
Membre de la nation autochtone vivant dans les régions arctiques de l’Amérique, au Groenland et en Sibérie orientale. Les Inuits parlent l’inuktitut.
[FONT=Arial (W1)]Synonyme : esquimau ou eskimo[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial (W1)]Innu[/FONT]*
Les Innus : nom collectif regroupant les deux nations amérindiennes apparentées des Montagnais et des Naskapis. Les Innus du Labrador. Une Innue.•[Spécialement] Montagnais. Les Innus et les Naskapis.
Aucun synonyme répertorié

L’innu : langue de la famille algonquienne parlée par les Innus. 

Note : Chloé Ste-Marie a écrit plusieurs chansons en Innu


----------



## Wanderlust

Je suis absolument certaine de ce que j'avance, eskimau est à proscrire, et Inuit est le pluriel d'un autre terme... que j'ai oublié. Désolée pour Innu, je l'ai écrit entre parenthèse : je ne suis pas sûre, hehe. Inuk est peut-être le singulier de Inuit ? je croirais pas mais qui sait...

Je devrais faire les recherches... mais pas le temps pour le moment


----------



## Cath.S.

Le singulier d'Inuit est Inuk (dixit wikipedia) et ce mot signifie Les Êtres Humains, (excusez du peu ) alors qu'esquimau veut dire mangeur de viande crue. Personnellement, vu le sens de ces deux appellations, je préférerais que l'on invente un troisième terme. Ou alors, qu'il soit officiellement déclaré que nous sommes tous des Inuits. Non mais !*

Les Innus constituent une autre ethnie.

Je me demande s'il existe des esquimaux parfum viande crue ? Si c'est le cas, j'espère qu'ils ne sont pas enrobés de chocolat. 

*_Je précise que je plaisante_ et que je comprends parfaitement les raisons culturelles d'une telle appellation.


----------



## Benjy

et puis à la fin ce pauvre enfant... tout qu'il voulait c'était une éspèce de glâce (eventuellement à l'eau) sur un bâtonnet et il est resté sur sa faim faute de savoir quel terme employer  quelle belle langue que le français


----------



## Nicomon

Wanderlust said:


> Je suis absolument certaine de ce que j'avance, eskimau est à proscrire, et Inuit est le pluriel d'un autre terme... que j'ai oublié. Désolée pour Innu, je l'ai écrit entre parenthèse : je ne suis pas sûre, hehe. Inuk est peut-être le singulier de Inuit ? je croirais pas mais qui sait... Je devrais faire les recherches... mais pas le temps pour le moment /quote]
> 
> Oh! mais je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'en toute rectitude politique, il vaut mieux éviter d'appeler un inuk/inuit un esquimau. De là à proscrire tout à fait le mot... il demeure un synonyne, àma, et a parfois sa place.
> 
> Mon doute (comme le tien) était au sujet de *Innu* _vs_ *Inuit*
> 
> Pour ce qui est des singulier et pluriel, voici l'extrait du GDT
> 
> L'appellation _Inuit_ est officielle au Canada depuis 1970 pour dénommer les autochtones d'origine asiatique et de langue inuktitute. Elle remplace le nom d'origine algonquienne _Esquimau_. Dans des contextes archéologiques et historiques, les noms Esquimau, Esquimaude, et les adjectifs qui y correspondent, sont encore utilisés en français.
> Dans leur langue, l'inuktitut, *les Inuits* se nomment *Inuk (nom singulier)* et *Inuit (nom pluriel).* *Toutefois, pour favoriser l'intégration de l'emprunt au système linguistique du français, le nom Inuit (et l'adjectif inuit) s'accordent en genre et en nombre*. Exemples : _des Inuits_, _une Inuite_,_ des Inuites_, _des projets inuits_, _des entreprises inuites_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour ajouter un peu de confusion à ce fil, s'il s'agit d'une "glace à l'eau", chez moi (*) on appelait ça un "yéti". 
Bon, il n'y avait pas de bâtonnet : il fallait pousser le glaçon parfumé pour le faire dépasser de sa peau en plastique transparente avant de pouvoir le sucer (mais la chaleur combinée des mains et du soleil le faisant fondre, on terminait souvent son yéti non en le suçant mais en le buvant !).

(*) dans mon quartier sûrement, dans ma ville peut-être, dans ma région même, qui sait ?
Suis-je la seule ici ?


----------



## mplsray

egueule said:


> Tu as raison, cependant le fait demeure qu'_esquimau (féminin esquimaude) existe_ et est employé, à tort mais sans la moindre intention d'offenser, dans le sens d'Inuit par de nombreuses personnes et que les dictionnaires le définissent ainsi.


 
À noter qu'en anglais, il y a des _Eskimo_ qui ne sont pas des _Inuit:_ "[T]he Yupik are not Inuit in the sense of being descended from the Thule and prefer to be called Yupik or Eskimo."



> Ce que nous appelons un sorbet ou une glace à l'eau donc. Néanmoins les auteurs de Wordnet de Princeton ne sont pas d'accord avec toi dans leur définition de popsicle (pris comme nom commun apparemmant), les définitions varient - comme souvent :
> http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=popsicle


 
Je peux à peine imaginer un enfant qui confondrait un Creamsicle (qui a de la glace à la vanille dedans, mais est enrobé d'un produit qui a le saveur de fruit) avec un Popsicle. (Tous les deux, faits par la même compagnie, sont discutés dans le Wikipedia ici.) Mais un enfant américain qui confondrait un Popsicle avec un Esquimau—"(chocolate covered) ice-cream bar" en américain—est impensable !


----------



## Bostonien

egueule said:


> Je dois avoir le tort de considérer que les noms de marque ne sont pas du vocabulaire à proprement parler.



Cette logique doit t'empêcher de considérer le mot "popsicle" comme du vocabulaire en anglais, alors !  

Il existe (malheureusement, à ton avis ?) plein de marques déposées qui sont devenues tellement courantes dans la langue qu'on est presque "obligé" de les employer, même si les sociétés y résistent !



egueule said:


> Ce que nous appelons un sorbet ou une glace à l'eau donc. Néanmoins les auteurs de Wordnet de Princeton ne sont pas d'accord avec toi dans leur définition de popsicle (pris comme nom commun apparemmant)



Les auteurs de Wordnet de Princeton devraient modifier leur article - un vrai Popsicle ne contient ni de glace, ni de lait (ce qui est ma préférence, donc je fais toujours attention de demander un Popsicle et non pas un "Creamsicle" ou "ice cream bar"). L'erreur vient peut-être du fait que la marque "Popsicle" comprend toute une gamme de produits (dont Creamsicles, ice cream bars, etc.) 

A popsicle is essentially a sorbet on a stick:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popsicle
http://m-w.com/dictionary/popsicle

(Dans ce cas je cite l'article parce que je trouve qu'il explique bien les nuances en question. Les articles Wikipedia sont bourrés d'erreurs, et je ne veux pas faire croire que Wikipedia est meilleur que Wordnet en règle générale !)

Même les dictionnaires WordReference ne sont pas tous d'accord :
English=>French: popsicle = glâce (crème glacée) 
English=>Spanish: popsicle  = polo (plus correct, parce qu'un polo = glace à l'eau)


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Pour en revenir au sujet d'origine, rappelons que nous ne sommes pas à la recherche d'un mot employé par un enfant. Il semble que différents usages se côtoient - par exemple, comprendrait-on même au Canada qu'un esquimau désigne une sucrerie et non un habitant du Pôle Nord ?


Moi je comprendrais, et je me dis que dans un contexte comme _"finalement, tout ce qu'il voulait (l'enfant) c'était un esquimau"_, un Canadien le moindrement futé se douterait bien qu'on ne parle pas d'Inuit.  




Benjy said:


> et puis à la fin ce pauvre enfant... tout qu'il voulait c'était une éspèce de glâce (eventuellement à l'eau) sur un bâtonnet et il est resté sur sa faim faute de savoir quel terme employer quelle belle langue que le français


Si ce pauvre enfant américain avait demandé un _popsicle_ *(lien direct vers le site popsicle, et autres du genre)* ici au Québec, on l'aurait compris tout de suite. 

Petit vocabulaire québécois de "friandises glacées"

Popsicle: sucette glacée sur bâton (plus souvent 2, comme la photo du post #13), faite d'eau sucrée colorée additionnée d'un parfum aux fruits quelconque, ou (plus rarement) de jus de fruit. On a aussi les proches parents _fudgsicle_ et _creamsicle_

Mister freeze: "glace à l'eau" sucrée, du même type que le popsicle, mais sans bâtonnet et dans un emballage plastifié. Comme le yéti de Karine. 

Sorbet : glace aux fruits ou jus de fruits, sans crème, plus santé qu'un popsicle, et àma nettement plus savoureuse. Je le mange aussi à la cuiller ou en cornet. 

Esquimau : les "barres esquimau" de mon enfance, sans bâton, étaient faites de crème glacée à la vanille enrobée de chocolat. J’imagine qu’elles existent toujours... 

On a aussi les produits TCBY - en français, c'est "Tous Ces Bons Yogourts"

Sur ce... bon appétit tout le monde.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bostonien said:
			
		

> Cette logique doit t'empêcher de considérer le mot "popsicle" comme du vocabulaire en anglais, alors !


C'est du vocabulaire si l'on veut. Du vocabulaire au rabais. Mais je n'y attache pas une importance exagérée, il est des choses plus graves, y compris dans le domaine du langage. Je n'hésiterais pas à employer _popsicle_ si ce mot permet de me faire comprendre. D'ailleurs, je suis aussi coupable que d'autres, car si je laisse tomber par maladresse un peu de mon esquimau sur mon chemisier, je l'essuie avec un morceau de Sopalin...


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> D'ailleurs, je suis aussi coupable que d'autres, car si je laisse tomber par maladresse un peu de mon esquimau sur mon chemisier, je l'essuie avec un morceau de Sopalin...


 
Le Sopalin (_Scott towel_ chez nous) est aux essuie tout ce que les _Kleenex _sont aux papiers mouchoirs. Et on pourrait citer des tas d'autres exemples du genre. Entre autres, je dis Nutella, pas tartinade chocolat-noisettes. L'important, tu l'as dit, c'est de se faire comprendre.


----------



## Bostonien

En fait ce qui m'intéresse dans ce cas, c'est que je n'arrive pas à trouver une meilleure façon de dire "popsicle" sans utiliser..."popsicle" !

Kleenex, bon on peut dire "tissue" sans problème. 
Sopalin? Des essuie-tout. 
Boules Quiès? Bouchons d'oreille. 
Coke? Soda ou pop (sauf si tu habites au sud-est des E.U., dans ce cas-là il vaut mieux dire "coke" sachant que "coke" veut dire n'importe quelle boisson gazeuse sucrée là-bas !) 

Mais popsicle ? Quand je pense à d'autres mots, je finis par avoir l'impression d'une personne qui veut éviter le mot "popsicle". 

- Can you hand me an ice pop?
- You mean a _popsicle_? (et je me dis en même temps: why didn't they just say "popsicle"?)

Tout ça est peut-être régional, je sais. En tout cas je suis très heureux que la société Popsicle ne nous facture pas à chaque fois que le mot est employé !


----------



## Nicomon

Bostonien said:


> En fait ce qui m'intéresse dans ce cas, c'est que je n'arrive pas à trouver une meilleure façon de dire "popsicle" sans utiliser..."popsicle" !
> 
> Quand je pense à d'autres mots, je finis par avoir l'impression d'une personne qui veut éviter le mot "popsicle".


 
Et c'est la même chose pour moi. Même si la "sucette glacée" venait d'un concurrent de _popsicle_ je dirais quand même _popsicle.  _


----------



## Cath.S.

> je suis très heureux que la société Popsicle ne nous facture pas à chaque fois que le mot est employé !


Ce serait plutôt à vous de la facturer ! Vous lui faites une publicité incessante et gratuite !


----------



## Fred_C

Bostonien said:


> Mais popsicle ? Quand je pense à d'autres mots, je finis par avoir l'impression d'une personne qui veut éviter le mot "popsicle".


 
Je comprends parfaitement, mais il se trouve qu'en France, la marque popsicle est peu répandue, et employer le mot "popsicle" fait exactement l'effet inverse. 
Personnellement, je n'avais jamais entendu ce mot avant de lire ce sujet.


----------



## Loic

Lisant tout ce que vous avez pu en dire, je pense à nouveau qu'il faudrait arriver à une formule du genre "_un sorbet batonnet svp !!!!!!"._ mais attention, personne n'a encore mentionné ou discuté le mot : _"sherbet ",_ je sens que ça va venir, lol ! Bonne nuit ici ! Elle porte conseil, dit-on.


----------



## lilatranslator

Il s'est avere que tout ce qu'il voulait etait une sucette glacee, ou alors popsicle tout simplement.


----------



## Qcumber

Il apparut que tout ce qu'il voulait c'était une sucette glacée.


----------



## Malice

Ben moi, je ne connaissais pas popsicle non plus, et dans ce contexte (sorbet sur batonnet) je dirais glace à l'eau, tout en confessant que j'utilise des noms de marques pour d'autres glaces (Mister Freeze, etc...)

J'utilise aussi Esquimau sans avoir jamais mangé de crème glacée sur batonnet enrobée de chocolat de cette marque ! Quoique justement, dernièrement je me suis convertie aux Magnum qui sont les meilleurs (encore de la publicité intempestive !) et j'utilise aussi le mot pour les imitations de Magnum...

Mmm, ça devient compliqué tout ça.


----------



## Nicomon

Malice said:


> Ben moi, je ne connaissais pas popsicle non plus, et dans ce contexte (sorbet sur batonnet) je dirais glace à l'eau, tout en confessant que j'utilise des noms de marques pour d'autres glaces (Mister Freeze, etc...)
> 
> J'utilise aussi Esquimau sans avoir jamais mangé de crème glacée sur batonnet enrobée de chocolat de cette marque ! Quoique justement, dernièrement je me suis convertie aux Magnum qui sont les meilleurs


 
àma, accorder à un _popsicle_ le nom de sorbet serait faire une insulte aux sorbets dignes de ce nom.  De l'eau sucrée (très), additionnée de colorant et d'une 
essence de fruit... dans mon livre à moi, ce n'est pas un sorbet. C'est raffaîchissant, point. Les sorbets sont plus "veloutés" et goûtent vraiment les fruits. 

*Sucettes glacées* me semble en fin de compte le terme qui convient le mieux, puisque les sucettes ont un bâton (et pas les glaces du style Mr Freeze). 
En passant, esquimau n'est pas une marque (que je sache). Et en Amérique, ils n'ont pas de bâton. 

Note: Les Magnum, ou pour moi, les bâtonnets Häagen-Dazs (encore de la publicité) c'est délicieux, à condition de ne pas en abuser. Quoiqu'à ton âge... c'est permis.  

Du côté des glaces, les plus caloriques sont aussi les plus gourmandes ! Ainsi, un Magnum ® ou une crème glacée américaine peuvent avoisiner 400 Kcal. A l’inverse, un sorbet qui ne contient aucune matière grasse n’atteint pas 100 Kcal ! Vive donc les *bâtonnets de sorbet* et glaces à l’eau : autant de calories qu’une pomme. Mais certes des fibres en moins… Source ici


----------



## Malice

Nicomon said:


> En passant, esquimau n'est pas une marque (que je sache).


Ah bon ? Je croyais... D'où vient ce terme alors ? Ce n'est pas une marque de glace, ce n'est pas un habitant du cercle polaire... Mais qu'est-ce donc alors ?? 



> Note: Les Magnum, c'est délicieux... à condition de ne pas en abuser... quoiqu'à ton âge, c'est permis.


Oui je crois que c'est caractéristique des étudiants, les repas pizza-glace... Mais on peut encore apprécier ce petit plaisir (assez mauvais pour la santé il est vrai) à tout âge, non ?



> Du côté des glaces, les plus caloriques sont aussi les plus gourmandes !


Hélas, ça semble vrai pour tous les aliments ! Et je préfère ne pas imaginer la valeur calorique d'un pot de Häagen-Dazs... (tiens, encore un autre nom... Cette discussion va bientôt devoir s'appeler "quelle est votre glace préférée ?" )


----------



## Nicomon

Malice said:


> Ah bon ? Je croyais... D'où vient ce terme alors ? Ce n'est pas une marque de glace, ce n'est pas un habitant du cercle polaire... Mais qu'est-ce donc alors ??


 
Ce n'est pas une marque de glace, comme popsicle. C'est une "barre de crème glacée" - généralement à la vanille - enrobée de chocolat.​ 
Les habitants du cercle polaire ont longtemps été appelés esquimaux, jusqu'à ce que le terme Inuit soit généralement adopté. Je dirais (mais ça n'a rien de scientifique) que le nom du dessert glacé vient bel et bien de là. Froid + neige = crème glacée = esquimau ​ 
Et ... Oui. On peut apprécier le plaisir à tout âge. Pour se donner bonne conscience, on n'a qu'à se dire que c'est un produit laitier, bourré de calcium, et que les amandes de l'enrobage contiennent des omega 3. ​


----------

